# Figlio - Chiesto esame DNA



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di scrivere alla mia ex chiedendogli se sia disponibili a prelevare un campione di saliva da mio figlio perchè possa procedere all'esame del DNA e stabilire una volta per tutte se è mio oppure di non so chi. 

Confesso che è difficile chiedere queste cose dato che una donna automaticamente si sente messa sotto esame, e nel dubbio ... lei stessa potrebbe essere portata a credere quello che gli fa più comodo.

Giuridicamente oggi finalmente è anche facile ottenere questo esame, ma mi limito unicamente alla sua disponibilità; in caso di rifiuto da parte sua, per metà la risposta è già data. Non è certa nemmeno lei. Nel dubbio ... allora posso considerare che ci sia un'alta percentuale di probabilità che non sia mio.

Ad ogni modo ritengo che questa mia richiesta sia motivata visto che non ho idea con chi sia stata prima, e durante la scoperta delle mie corna; considerando pure che lei non usa preservativi.

PS: meglio adesso che è piccolo che quando sarà grande, ... dura chiedere ad un figlio di sottoporsi ad un simile esame e non bruciarselo sul posto.

PS2: per me non risponde e lascia morta la mia e-mail, poco male ... il silenzio è già una risposta.


----------



## MariLea (22 Settembre 2006)

Se l'esame dirà che è tuo figlio, farai il padre?
Questo penso sia fondamentale Fa.


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> Se l'esame dirà che è tuo figlio, farai il padre?
> Questo penso sia fondamentale Fa.


Ti dirò mailea, ... le tue domande sono corte e vanno dritte al punto con un missile.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti nasconderò che non ne ho alcuna idea.

PS: mettono a terra da quanto siano semplici e vere.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2006)

Se proprio lo vuoi dovresti andare fino in fondo...ed averlo comunque and se la tua ex non vuole.


----------



## MariLea (22 Settembre 2006)

Eh no! devi chiarirtele, caro amico.
Dopo questa richiesta non puoi tornare latitante, devi prenderti le tue responsabilità di padre e penso che hai perso tempo prezioso per farlo.
Scusa se sono sintetica, a volte appaio dura, lo so, ma non è così credimi, è solo il mio modo di esprimermi, una delle cose che non mi piacciono di me, ma che non riesco a cambiare.


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Se proprio lo vuoi dovresti andare fino in fondo...ed averlo comunque and se la tua ex non vuole.


Sfugge a tutti la ragione perchè ho fatto questa cosa.

Mi auguro che non mi risponda e probabilmente la spingo nel non farlo, ... per il solo principio che se solo ci prova mi sballa il finale. Il finale è che cerco di liberarmi di questo orribile e faticoso fardello di avere un figlio.

Se non mi risponde mi considero libero e considero che non ho niente a che vedere con questo bambino; non riuscirò a salvarmi per sempre ma riuscirò a guadagnare 10 anni.

Non ho mai detto che sia una persona decente, e non ho mai detto di essere onesto nei sentimenti; di fatto forse lo ero un tempo ma adesso é cambiato tutto.

Oggi è già molto se riesco a proteggermi, e farò di tutto per farlo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Sfugge a tutti la ragione perchè ho fatto questa cosa.
> 
> Mi auguro che non mi risponda e probabilmente la spingo nel non farlo, ... per il solo principio che se solo ci prova mi sballa il finale. Il finale è che cerco di liberarmi di questo orribile e faticoso fardello di avere un figlio.
> 
> ...


Caro Fa,

Avevo capito il motivo...per questo ti ho detto di andare fino in fondo. Certe volte la soluzione piu' comoda non da' risultati duraturi. Sembra una cazzata ma e' vero.

Per me devi testare te stesso e andare fino in fondo...e cerca di avere le palle di essere un padre...

Se fossi stata la tua ex ti avrei chiesto di disconoscerlo..come sto chiedendo a quello stronzo del mio ex...ma non lo fara' mai solo x farmi dispetto


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Fa,
> 
> Avevo capito il motivo...per questo ti ho detto di andare fino in fondo. Certe volte la soluzione piu' comoda non da' risultati duraturi. Sembra una cazzata ma e' vero.
> 
> Per me devi testare te stesso e andare fino in fondo...e cerca di avere le palle di essere un padre...


Hai ragione Lettrice, ... ed avevo capito che ci eri arrivata, ... non avrei mai confessato se qualcuno non avesse intravisto la manovra.

Ho già fatto quello che dici, vivo di merda ogni minuto della mia vita perchè in mio figlio non vedo solo lui ... vedo me stesso; non voglio passare nelle notti in un incubo perpetuo e metterci ore al risveglio per uscirne, ... per poi ricadere la sera dopo. Non hai idea di cosa abbia visto in questi anni.

Ho bisogno di credere che quel bambino non ha niente a che fare con me.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione Lettrice, ... ed avevo capito che ci eri arrivata, ... non avrei mai confessato se qualcuno non avesse intravisto la manovra.
> 
> Ho già fatto quello che dici, vivo di merda ogni minuto della mia vita perchè in mio figlio non vedo solo lui ... vedo me stesso; non voglio passare nelle notti in un incubo perpetuo e metterci ore al risveglio per uscirne, ... per poi ricadere la sera dopo. Non hai idea di cosa abbia visto in questi anni.
> 
> Ho bisogno di credere che quel bambino non ha niente a che fare con me.


Ti aspetta un lungo, lungo incubo....il problema che puoi cercare di ingannare te stesso in mille modi ma nessuno di questi ti dara' mai sollievo...

Puoi scappare dalla tua ex e da tuo figlio quanto ti pare...ma non andrai mai abbastanza lontano dalla tua coscenza...

Giusto oggi pensavo a come i figli ripetano sempre gli errori dei genitori...lo pensavo proprio ora di me stessa


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Ti aspetta un lungo, lungo incubo....il problema che puoi cercare di ingannare te stesso in mille modi ma nessuno di questi ti dara' mai sollievo...
> 
> Puoi scappare dalla tua ex e da tuo figlio quanto ti pare...ma non andrai mai abbastanza lontano dalla tua coscenza...
> 
> Giusto oggi pensavo a come i figli ripetano sempre gli errori dei genitori...lo pensavo proprio ora di me stessa


Attenzione, sottovaluti molto la capacità d'ingannarci da soli, ... noi possiamo farlo facilmente e possiamo permettere ad altri di farlo.

Non credo che anche tu non abbia provato la sensazionare di tradirti di continuo da sola per qualcuno.

Di fatto è semplice manipolare noi stessi, ... oggi posso avere il controllo nel sentirmi di merda in questo titolo, ... e 30 secondi dopo scrivere in un titolo completamente diverso con altri umori. Posso giocare come voglio, e far fare ogni cosa che mi gira a me stesso.

E' solo una manipolazione, però questa volta sono io che la faccio su di me, ... non altri. Controllo per soppravivenza.

Sono finite quelle storie lacrimevoli, ... in mezzo secondo mi riprendo, ... perchè uso quello che gli altri fanno su di noi di continuo.

Un sistema di controllo dovuto a notti impetuose e dolorose.


----------



## MariLea (22 Settembre 2006)

E chi ti dice che fare il padre non ti farà star meglio? Ti riconcilieresti con la vita e con te stesso. Vai fino in fondo caro Fa. per il bene tuo e del tuo bambino.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2006)

Troppo contorto x i miei gusti...sono pigra per queste cose...e anche una pessima bugiarda...

E non mi piacciono i giochi di questo tipo...preferisco risolvere il problema che girarci intorno


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Settembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> E chi ti dice che fare il padre non ti farà star meglio? Ti riconcilieresti con la vita e con te stesso. Vai fino in fondo caro Fa. per il bene tuo e del tuo bambino.


Certo se è la meta per distruggermi è certamente i sistema migliore per arrivarci.

Per il bene di mio figlio !?! Devo risolvere le questioni del bambino che ho in me e che mi tormenta da una vita, .... maca solo che ne aggiunga uno di cui non ho nessuno controllo per scaraventarmi definitivamente al finale.

Ragazze, ... sono stanco della vita, mi hanno scoglionato da quando avevo 3 anni, e pare che qualcuno mi abbia riservato il resto del mio tempo a continuare in questo metro.

Dio, ... basta così.


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Settembre 2006)

Comunque, sto per cedere ....

Resisto sempre meno. ... sono esaurito da tutto.


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

Ho la sensazione che il DNA sia la punta dell'iceberg di ben altro.
Non sto a fare indagini psicologiche e retrospettive che a volte cannano anche i terapeuti, ma quello che si percepisce è che tu non ti senti pader di questo bambino, ed in questo caso non sarà un DNA a farti cambiare atteggiamento.
Se andrà in porto e fosse confermato che sei il padre, avresti il dovere di prenderti carico di lui, ma nessun giudice potrà importi di sentirlo figlòio anche negli affetti, se fosse negativa la risposta tu avresti la giustificazione a disinteressarti di un figlio che tua moglie, se ho ben capito, non è entusiasta di farti vedere.
Quando in un matrimonio dove esiste un figlio, il padre non riesce a sentire la paternità e la madre agisce in maniera anche peggiore, negandola di fattto, ma pretendendone il rispetto dei termini economici.......... la risultanza è che è un povero figlio, con un povero padre, chiunque esso sia ed una ancor più povera madre.  
Una famiglia a suon di carte bollate, è semplicemente una causa in atto, non una famiglia.  
Non sto dando colpe a nessuno, anzi in caso potrei dispoacermi per il mancato senso di paternità di Fa, ma ancor di più per il sinistro senso di maternità di lei.
Bruja

p.s. Probabilmente lei negherà il consenso, primo per ripicca da donna offesa, e poi perchè anche se alla fine lui potrà andare per vie legali forzate, lei spera di non veder svanire la cifra stabilita per il mantenimento del figlio.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Io penso che Fa si senta il padre...per questo non va fino in fondo, fino a pretendere il test...si accontenta di non avere una risposta cosi' puo' credere non sia suo e pulirsi la coscienza...scusa Fa se ho parlato di te in terza persona...


Comunque questo e' quello che penso della situazione...non credo che scappare sia un crimine...

Credo che abbia avuto grosse aspettative dal tuo matrimonio nonstante tutto...dubito tu sia sempre stato un angelo...magari un pochino il tradimento ci stava...non lo giustifico...ma come tu stesso dissi, ci sono cose peggiori del tradimento in una coppia...credo questa sia la chiave della tua relazione, in un certo modo...magari pensavi di avere il controllo o di stare in una botte di ferro...pensavi nonostanete tuttodi avere l'amore della tua compagna....una famiglia no?

Ci vogliono ben piu' di tre parsone a caso per fare una famiglia...il tuo e' un atteggiamento di chi e' rimasto scottato...il che va bene almeno vuol dire che sei ancora vivo...pericoloso e' quando non si prova piu' nulla.

Baci

K

ps: ho messo l'iniziale del mio nome, lettrice non era sufficiente


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2006)

*Lettrice*

Per quel poco che conosco Fa, lui non sta scappando, sta semplicemente reagendo .........
non è la famiglia idealizzata e non realizzata che gli pesa, quanto la famiglia branco che si è trovato addosso. 
Anche il tradimento è figlio di questa mancata compiutezza delle aspettative di coppia e conseguentemente di famiglia.
A volte le reazioni e gli atteggiamenti che risultano eccessivi o estremi sono figli di un continuo rotolamento verso il peggio dei rapporti nella coppia, coppia che ovviamente ha come risultato la separazione e quanto ne consegue.
Hai comunque, e come accade spesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ragione sul fatto che sia vivo; Fa è fra le persone più vivaci e vitali che abbia conosciuto!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

Hai ragione Bruja il DNA è solo una parte.

Ma ci sono delle ragioni concrete al di la della mia ?psico-patologia? che mi hanno portato al sospetto che mio figlio non sia mio.

Ho scoperto casualmente che la mia ex era incinta. Seguendola in farmacia (avevo bisogno di prendere non so cosa) scopro che sta parlando della sua gravidanza con l?impiegata. La sua faccia non appena sono entrata era a dire il vero ? chiarificatrice. Al momento non avevo nessuna prova che fosse infedele, quindi, non ci ho pensato. Non bisogna essere il Tenente Colombo per considerare sospettoso un simile atteggiamento, considerando che la mia ex era da una settimana che ripeteva i test di gravidanza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si è stabilito che il 20% dei figli/figlie sono adulterini (non sono frutto del padre naturale), in pratica questo dato viene scoperto per diverse ragioni: malattie ereditarie, esami specifici dovute a varie ragioni mediche ecc ecc. Ora, lasciamo stare questo dato che è enorme, ? immaginiamo il sommerso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Utilizzando la logica e gli eventi, non credo si possa dire che questo mio dubbio non sia motivato, ? aggiungendo che scopri dopo il tradimento, ?  che già un suo collega gli stava ?sotto la gonna?.

Mentre è chiaro che nessuna donna sposata ammetterebbe mai che il figlio sia frutto di un tradimento,? meglio credere che sia il padre naturale, ed alcune non disdegnano nemmeno a farlo con premeditazione. Non voglio nemmeno pensare a quanti siano i poveri padri ignari che stanno crescendo un figlio non loro. Lasciando stare la storia che un figlio è di chi lo cresce ecc ecc.

Il tradimento ha anche il vantaggio di sollevarti le fetozze di salame dagli occhi e di aumentare il tuo campo visivo, fino a quel momento limitato dalla fiducia.

PS: con la mia ex non scrivo e non la sento da oltre 1 anno, non credo che non voglia farmi vedere "mio" figlio. Ma non è sufficiente che lei dica che sia mio per credergli ... tanto più che di balle me ne ha dette talmente tante che trovo leggittimo sospettare di tutto. In verità non farò un giro di carte bollate, ... mi limito a domanda e risposta; se è no, ... fatto, ... il mio esame del DNA ce l'ho.


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

*Fa*

Scusa, mi son perso dei pezzi...
Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
Quanto tempo passi con lui?


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa, mi son perso dei pezzi...
> Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
> Quanto tempo passi con lui?


Ne ha oggi quasi 5, ... non lo vedo da quando aveva 13 mesi.

In sostanza, ... non l'ho mai frequentato, ... direi che si può dire che non ho mai passato un attimo di tempo con lui.


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Ne ha oggi quasi 5, ... non lo vedo da quando aveva 13 mesi.
> 
> In sostanza, ... non l'ho mai frequentato, ... direi che si può dire che non ho mai passato un attimo di tempo con lui.


Quando dicevo che la paternità non è un fatto genetico, intendevo proprio questo.
Tu sei un padre assente, lui sicuramente non ha la minima idea di che faccia tu abbia (considera che chi perde i genitori magari anche a 2/3 anni, in età adulta potrebbe non ricordarli nemmeno).
Lui non può soffrire per il tuo abbandono, e tu hai fatto bene a chiedere l'esame del DNA e dovresti andare in fondo alla questione.
Se poi si scopre veramente che è tuo figlio, il mio consiglio è di continuare così: dare alla tua ex ciò che la legge stabilisce e basta. Meglio un padre assente che intermittente.
Mi permetto di dirti una cosa, non volermene e non darci importanza: 
Se non è tuo figlio almeno non sarai "cornuto e mazziato" ...una volta che avrai fatto l'esame del DNA...
Se fosse tuo figlio veramente invecelo saresti ...perché lei del vostro rapporto ha tenuto il meglio

PS: Perché, se lei non te lo ha mai impedito, non hai chiesto l'affidamento congiunto?


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> Quando dicevo che la paternità non è un fatto genetico, intendevo proprio questo.
> Tu sei un padre assente, lui sicuramente non ha la minima idea di che faccia tu abbia (considera che chi perde i genitori magari anche a 2/3 anni, in età adulta potrebbe non ricordarli nemmeno).
> Lui non può soffrire per il tuo abbandono, e tu hai fatto bene a chiedere l'esame del DNA e dovresti andare in fondo alla questione.
> Se poi si scopre veramente che è tuo figlio, il mio consiglio è di continuare così: dare alla tua ex ciò che la legge stabilisce e basta. Meglio un padre assente che intermittente.
> ...


Guarda che io ero un bambino di 2/3 anni e ricordo una valanga di cose di quell'età, incluso l'aspetto di mio padre (che non ho più rivisto se non a 27 anni) e tutto su mia madre. Ho il timore Pegaso che tu non sappia di cosa parli, non prendertela ... anch'io intervengo senza avere tutti gli elementi sufficienti per essere certo di quello che dico (se fosse così invece di 10 post, ... ne scriverei mezzo).

E' da piccolo che hai una memoria formidabile, e il bisogno di capire cosa succede, e di definire dei ruoli base come padre e madre. Se è diversamente vivi in confusione per il resto della vita.

Per il resto condivido molto quello che dici sulla presenza del padre (diciamo sull'intermittenza); meglio che mi faccia da parte se è come me.

Non posso intervenire in nessun modo dall'estero, ad ogni modo visto che la guerra la faccio più con i miei ex suoceri e visto che loro tengono mio figlio 8 ore al giorno e vacanze incluse da quasi 5 anni; ho seri dubbi che voglia finire sul campo di battaglia contro tutta questa gente, ...


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda che io ero un bambino di 2/3 anni e ricordo una valanga di cose di quell'età, incluso l'aspetto di mio padre (che non ho più rivisto se non a 27 anni) e tutto su mia madre. Ho il timore Pegaso che tu non sappia di cosa parli, non prendertela


So benissimo di cosa parlo e ti assicuro che se anche non è la stessa cosa per tutti, ci si può perfino scordare la faccia dei genitori...
Comunque il senso di quello che volevo dire mi sembra che lo hai compreso...


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> So benissimo di cosa parlo e ti assicuro che se anche non è la stessa cosa per tutti, ci si può perfino scordare la faccia dei genitori...
> Comunque il senso di quello che volevo dire mi sembra che lo hai compreso...


Infatti ho detto "ho il timore che tu non sappia ....",  .... non che ne fossi certo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono d'accordo e condivido quanto hai detto, ..... significa che ho capito e condivido


----------



## Kornut (2 Ottobre 2006)

Com'è finita?


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Ottobre 2006)

Kornut ha detto:
			
		

> Com'è finita?


E' finita che non mi ha risposto, ... ed avrei trovato molto strano che lo facesse dal momento che non mi sono trattenuto a sparare ben 3 e-mail successive (da più di un anno che non ho contatti di nessun genere) ... diciamo che ho recuperato l'anno perso.

Erano un po' troppo avvelenate, e diciamo difficili da spiegare, ... direi che preferisco evitare di descrivermi in fondo ad un pozzo, .... mentre cerco di scavare per andare ancora più sotto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In poche parole: mi sono bruciato da solo.


----------



## MariLea (2 Ottobre 2006)

che dirti Fa.... sei troppo impulsivo, prima fai le cose e poi ci ragioni su...
E' un periodo un pò "così" forse... ma passerà!
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Nadamas (2 Ottobre 2006)

*algida*

Fa, la tua freddezza mi turba


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Ottobre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> che dirti Fa.... sei troppo impulsivo, prima fai le cose e poi ci ragioni su...
> E' un periodo un pò "così" forse... ma passerà!
> Un bacio!


Forse mailea dovresti pensare che invece l'ho fatto di proposito, ... ti avvicini molto alla verità.

PS: nadamas ... la fredezza la usa solo chi non ha niente da perdere. Io non avevo niente da perdere. Ad ogni modo mio figlio non l'avrei comunque visto. Supponendo che lo fosse


----------



## MariLea (3 Ottobre 2006)

*Fa*

parlare con te di questo argomento mi viene difficile. ho paura di farti male... capisco già quanto ci stai male da solo... 
Una sola domanda per capire meglio la situazione: è tua moglie che ti impedisce di vederlo o sei stato tu ad allontanarti da tutti?


----------



## Old Fa. (3 Ottobre 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> parlare con te di questo argomento mi viene difficile. ho paura di farti male... capisco già quanto ci stai male da solo...
> Una sola domanda per capire meglio la situazione: è tua moglie che ti impedisce di vederlo o sei stato tu ad allontanarti da tutti?


NO affatto. La mia ex non ha mai frenato il mio interesse, ha posto delle condizioni.

Vuole esserci anche lei, ... forse è naturale: ma io la sua faccia di merda non la voglio più vedere finchè campo.

A parte questo non ci sono problemi


----------



## Giuseppe (3 Ottobre 2006)

Fa ha detto:
			
		

> Vuole esserci anche lei...


...scusa, ma come darle torto?
Per il bambino potrebbe essere molto doloroso e traumatico, in fono non sa nemmeno chi sei.
Tra l'altro nei tuoi post precedenti manifesti la più totale anaffettività verso di lui.
Lascia perdere.
Se ti sa briga pagarle gli alimenti, non darglieli più e dille che se li vuole deve sottoporlo all'esame del DNA.
Ma in ogni caso, mai e poi mai rifatti vivo con lui per poi risparire.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Ottobre 2006)

Giuseppe ha detto:
			
		

> ...scusa, ma come darle torto?
> Per il bambino potrebbe essere molto doloroso e traumatico, in fono non sa nemmeno chi sei.
> Tra l'altro nei tuoi post precedenti manifesti la più totale anaffettività verso di lui.
> Lascia perdere.
> ...


Se leggi Giuseppe non ho mai detto che avesse torto, al contrario.

Buon per lei, io al 50% e forse meno non ci vivo con l'idea che sia mio figlio, ... per il mantenimento non è stato un problema visto che con il colpo che gli ho spedito (perdendo da sempre la casa e tutti i conti correnti che avevo a suo nome), spedendo anche i soldi per mio figlio, .... mi ha detto che ha fatto una vacanza con: mio figlio, sua cognata il suo ragazzo e l'amante della mia ex.

Mi perdonerai se oggi non reputo il caso di pagare le vacanze a tutta questa gente con i soldi di mio figlio (supponendo che lo sia davvero)

Ricordo che io ho pagato tutto in contanti (casa e chiesa più conti correnti attivi oggi a sua disposizione), ... credo sia il caso piantarla di fare il  .... ciuccio


----------



## Old ^roberta^ (12 Ottobre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di scrivere alla mia ex chiedendogli se sia disponibili a prelevare un campione di saliva da mio figlio perchè possa procedere all'esame del DNA e stabilire una volta per tutte se è mio oppure di non so chi.


Sì, in effetti mi sembra davvero la tipica cosa da chiedere via email  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi, a questo punto potevi pure inviarle un sms: "VERIFICA DNA FIGLIO PLS. FAMMI SAXE. SQUI APPENA RICV."

Ma dai!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Ottobre 2006)

Ciao Roberta,

Ma siamo nel 2006 oggi nuovi sistemi di comunicazione, ... cosa dovevo fare ? ... mandargli una lettera per posta con tanto di francobollo ?   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noto, senza generalizzare (spero), che voi donne pensate sempre che parlare a quattr'occhi faccia differenza. Così da una questione di 4 righe, ... si finisce per fare una inutile conversazione da 2 a 5 ore ..... La domanda è semplice, e la risposta lo è ancora di più: Si ... o No ... punto   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di perdere tempo non se ne parla più (10 anni sono già spariti, insieme alla mia casa e ai miei soldi ... ecc), ... non conto aggiungere altre ore inutili in questo ex rapporto, ... per nessuna ragione; ... e tanto meno spendere soldi per un francobollo


----------



## Old Lilith (12 Ottobre 2006)

*lilith*

ciao FA
sento molto astio in tutta questa discussione, mi dispiace per te....
ma  mi chiedo e ti chiedo: cosa cambierà nella tua vita dopo aver avuto la certezza che il piccolo è tuo o non è tuo??
pensi di poter con questo cancellare tutto il male che vivi ed hai vissuto??

cmq cerca di  non danneggiare quel bimbo (di chiunque esso sia)  lui non c'entra niente nelle vostre storie...

ciao 
lilith


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Ottobre 2006)

Non ti mentirò lilith, ... ogni giorno spero che non sia mio figlio nel finale.

Questa cretinata la pagherò cara se ho sbagliato, ... più di qualsiasi cosa che possa mai fare in futuro (ho fatto il botto con questa cazzata). Ho giocato a dadi su tutto in questa storia del figlio, ... ed io odio ogni gioco d'azzardo di qualunque tipo. 

Ma questa volta ho dovuto farlo per uscire dalla mia angoscia perpetua, era diventata insopportabile. 

Triste consolazione, ... ma l'ho fatto solo per me, .... inserendo un dubbio nella mia mente e facendo in modo che la mia ex non possa mai rispondermi a veleni come i miei. Ho creato una bolla di sapone e spero sinceramente che duri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: devo proteggermi lilith, ho raggiunto il limite e l'unica via d'uscita è ingannarmi.


----------



## Old Lilith (12 Ottobre 2006)

*razzolare...*



			
				Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Non ti mentirò lilith, ... ogni giorno spero che non sia mio figlio nel finale.
> *immagino questo possa essere meglio anche per lui *
> 
> Questa cretinata la pagherò cara se ho sbagliato, ... più di qualsiasi cosa che possa mai fare in futuro (ho fatto il botto con questa cazzata). Ho giocato a dadi su tutto in questa storia del figlio, ... ed io odio ogni gioco d'azzardo di qualunque tipo.
> ...


*...ma allora predichi bene e razzoli male?? mi meraviglio di te, ma cmq posso capire, per soffocare il dolore si fa qualsiasi cosa,...cmq ti risponderò ancora ma prima devo rileggere tutta la storia (dna)....*
*a presto*

*lilith*

*p.s.anche mio marito ogni tanto metteva in dubbio che il ns bambino fosse suo (ed io a volte avrei voluto che fosse realmente così!!)*


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Ottobre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> *...ma allora predichi bene e razzoli male?? *


*

Brava, ... l'essenza è proprio questa.

Non ho comunque mai nascosto a nessuno che seguissi questa "teoria".  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Giuseppe (13 Ottobre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> ... credo sia il caso piantarla di fare il  .... ciuccio


Guarda che io su questo ti appoggio...
stai solo attento a come ti muovi...
hai smesso di passarle soldi o continui?


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Ottobre 2006)

Giuseppe ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda che io su questo ti appoggio...
> stai solo attento a come ti muovi...
> hai smesso di passarle soldi o continui?








  ... Ciao Giusepe, ....ci mancherebbe anche che gli passo dei soldi.

Non mi sono spiegato bene allora: la mia ex ... SI E' TENUTA TUTTI I MIEI RISPARMI, ... a suo tempo erano oltre 100.000.000 di lire (oltre la mia casa che incautamente avevo intestato a lei, ... arredamenti ecc) .

Scusa eh, ... non ti sembra che basti così !?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ero davvero un super - ciuccio   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (per non dire altro)


----------



## sabrina (30 Ottobre 2006)

Mi dispiace tanto, davvero tanto.
Ho letto tutto, avrei preferito non leggere.
Mi dispiace per questo bimbo che ignora tutto e non ha nessuna colpa, 
mi dispiace per te, anche tu stai ignorando tutto e non hai nessuna colpa.
Ignori, caro Fa, quello che stai facendo. 
Ti stai precludendo la possibilità di amare, amare te, amare lui, e stai precludendo ad un bambino la possibilità di diventare un uomo sereno.
Non potrà esserlo sapendo di essere stato abbandonato, non amato da te.
Che tu sia il padre o no.

Per quanto tempo credi ti basterà la non risposta della tua ex?
Chi mai potrà toglierti definitivamente questo dubbio?
Credi che l'idea che non sia figlio tuo potrà proteggerti per sempre?
Non ti accorgi che ti stai invece condannando?
Non farti altro male, accogli te stesso attraverso questo bambino. 
Fallo un po' per volta, fallo con calma, ma cerca di farlo.

Manda avanti il tempo come se avessi una cinepresa: arriva il giorno in cui non puoi tornare indietro, incroci quegli occhi che hai evitato, e non c'è più fuga, non c'è più possibilità. Sono gli occhi di un bambino che non c'è più, gli occhi di un uomo che ti guardano senza conoscerti. Sono forse i tuoi stessi occhi.

Pensaci, Fa, pensaci adesso che puoi ancora scegliere.
Scegli il bene, è l'unica strada che conduce alla vita.
E perdonami, perdonami se ho scritto.
L'ho fatto col cuore e spero che tu lo senta.


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Ottobre 2006)

Permettimi cara sabrina,

come fai a dire che non so cosa sto facendo ? Credi davvero che mi sia venuto naturale tutto questo spasmo di vomito ?

Che io sia il padre ? o no !?! Ma ti va di scherzare ?

Il dubbio lo gestisco io, ?.  fino a quando è una mia totale gestione, quindi, credo (essendo un mio dubbio)  ? di gestirlo come meglio mi fa sentire.

Fai troppe domande, ne manca una ? quella che nessuno mai farà, ? perché nessuno mai può avvicinarsi a cosa mi fa crollare; e non intendo certo suggerirla io.

Comunque, sono molto attente ed incisive le tue domande, denotano anche molta tristezza da  parte tua.

Comunque io me ne frego della vita, ho anche il sospetto di essermi pigliato un cancro alla gola, ? e spero che sia così perché non voglio superare i 50 anni in questo mondo di pazzi fulminati; ho già visto tutto e non ne posso più già da tempo.

Ti dirò, ? mi manca solo un sistema per abbandonare questo incubo, qualcosa d?indolore ? questa vita è dall?età di 15 anni che è un?incubo spaventoso.
 Mi diverto solo perché non me ne frega niente delle conseguenze, tutto quello che accelera il tempo per finire in una tomba è ben accetto.

Ma pare che questo incubo di vita, faccia di tutto per tenermi in vita. Cosa vuoi che m?interessi di sapere se un figlio ? è mio o no !?! Da momento che sono anni che ho già deciso cosa fare.

Galleggio solo per consumare questi anni, ? me ne restano 6 o 7, ? poi me ne vado a fare ? da solo e come decido io. Per questo, mi fa comodo e mi agevola il fatto che la mia ex non mi dia conferma se il figlio è mio o meno.

PS: comunque, hai sollevato delle giuste domande.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Gennaio 2007)

Che schifo... 
Che Dio aiuti quel bambino...


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Che schifo...
> Che Dio aiuti quel bambino...


Nel rispetto della tua opinione, mi permetto solo di dire che ho rispetto estremo per il dolore di FA.
So quanto questo dolore sia profondo.
Ognuno a questo mondo va avanti come può.E come riesce.Pur facendo degli sforzi per cambiare le cose.Per migliorare noi stessi, la nostra vita.


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Gennaio 2007)

Il 10% dei figli di coppie sposate hanno figli di altri uomini detti figli illegittimi o adulterini, … vengono a scoprirlo solo casualmente per via di analisi su malattie ereditarie e casi simili; ......... inutile tentare di sapere quale percentuale reale ci sia in giro dal momento che non tutti fanno delle analisi per malattie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basti immaginare cosa può provare un padre davanti ad una simile scoperta ? Eh … sì, … il tradimento diventa davvero un giretto veloce al Luna Park in confronto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Prima di fare anche della morale su queste cose, sarebbe bene almeno prima provare ad immaginare a qualche razza d'inganno devastante ci ha colpiti in un simile caso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: poveri figli ? ... naturalmente.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Gennaio 2007)

Avevo scritto ben altro in questo post, ma lo modifico perché mi rendo conto che dietro queste storie ci sono sofferenze nascoste che un'estranea come me e con la mia poca maturità vista la giovane età non può capire. 
Parlavo solo da donna ferita. Perché una donna che si sente accusare della dubbia paternità del figlio che ha generato ferisce, tanto. 
Un abbraccio sincero Fa, spero tu riesca a superare i tuoi incubi.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2007)

*X Compos*

Ti dovresti andare a rileggere i post di Fa per capire...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Gennaio 2007)

Ho difficoltà a trovare il post dove ha trattato la sua storia. Magari quando tornerà a far visita a questo post, mi saprà indicare lui il link.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2007)

*al liceo*

Quando al liceo si studiano i gruppi sanguigni e le possibili combinazioni per i figli rispetto ai genitori e si fanno analisi di prova ..1 per classe ha un gruppo incompatibile ...
Va tenuto conto che è più probabile che anche un figlio adulterino abbia un gruppo compatibile con il padre "putativo".


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando al liceo si studiano i gruppi sanguigni e le possibili combinazioni per i figli rispetto ai genitori e si fanno analisi di prova ..1 per classe ha un gruppo incompatibile ...
> Va tenuto conto che è più probabile che anche un figlio adulterino abbia un gruppo compatibile con il padre "putativo".


Dissi la stessa cosa a FA...certo almeno indicativamente dovrebbe dargli una risposta se e' una risposta che vuole.


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Gennaio 2007)

Sia ben chiaro che non colpevolizzo la donna in questi atti. Purtroppo  … è solo la donna che può generare la prole. 

Se per paradosso anche gli uomini potessero fare figli, … credo che l’80% della nostra progenie sarebbe sotto dubbio senza calcolare noi stessi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse in questa “circostanza”, sarebbe naturale ed accettabile un esame del dna alla nascita. Gli altri esami non servono a molto.


----------

